# Unfamiliar items at other camps



## Skwee (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi! This I?m sure is a very elementary question I?m sure but here goes:
Does everyone have different animals and different items to craft? I know not everything would be different for each person, but are there items that not everyone has in their craft catalog?
I see things at other camps that I can?t craft and am wondering how to get them. 
Hot air balloon amenity, spinning teacups and a big rotating transparent globe/map type thing. Oh and a big red mushroom.
Does it have to do with levels?


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 1, 2018)

Everyone has the same stuff to craft with the amenities u have to craft the first one first than the next one unlocks...certain stuff is only available in events so if u missed the event u missed the item...some stuff like the tea cups are a special request item from an animal when u get each animal to 10 or 15 they have a special request item you can choose to make...also each time u level up to level.40 I believe more furniture is unlocked.


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 8, 2018)

To get the hot air balloon you have to max out the rustic tent, then craft and max out the hammock, then you can craft the balloon.

Francine's special request item is the spinning teacups. Get her to level 15 friendship.

Kidcat's special request item is the spherical radar, the transparent globe/map you saw. Again, get him to level 15 friendship.

I think the giant mushroom you're referring to is the hip mush tent amenity.


----------

